# Craftsman Flywheel Missing Teeth



## psimonte (May 28, 2011)

I have a Craftsman Tractor Model 917.270722 17HP Briggs and Stratton 42" deck. Last year I replaced the starter gear, used the tractor for a while and then it stopped starting. Turns over but nothing else as it did before I replaced the starter gear.

Just took it apart and noticed that a good handful of the flywheel teeth are chewed up or missing. Is this a repair an average person can do or is something for a trained tractor mechanic? Any special tools required to remove or replace the flywheel or flywheel gear ring? Do I need to replace the entire flywheel or can I just replace the gear ring? Its not obvious in the manual. 

I didn't notice the flywheel teeth missing before I replaced the starter gear ring last year. Could I have caused the problem by not installing the starter gear ring properly?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*flywheel*

Welcome to the forum! The only special tool you'll need,is a puller.You can use a steeringwheel puller. It's best to replace the flywheel,rather than just the ring gear.It's actually cheaper to find a used flywheel,than a more expensive ring gear.Once you remove the flywheel,turn it over,and look at the magnets on the underside.the replacement should have the same number,and length of magnets,so as not to alter the output of the charging/lighting system.You should also replace the timing key,at this time.One other thing is to make sure the gear on the starter is the PLASTIC gear,if the ring gear is aluminum.If it is steel,or cast iron,the starter gear should be metal.A metal starter gear could rip the teeth off,again.Come back on the forum,& let us know how you're doing!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum! The only special tool you'll need,is a puller.You can use a steeringwheel puller. It's best to replace the flywheel,rather than just the ring gear.It's actually cheaper to find a used flywheel,than a more expensive ring gear.Once you remove the flywheel,turn it over,and look at the magnets on the underside.the replacement should have the same number,and length of magnets,so as not to alter the output of the charging/lighting system.You should also replace the timing key,at this time.One other thing is to make sure the gear on the starter is the PLASTIC gear,if the ring gear is aluminum.If it is steel,or cast iron,the starter gear should be metal.A metal starter gear could rip the teeth off,again.Come back on the forum,& let us know how you're doing!




.......:ditto:


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Buy multiple flywheel keys and have spares. Don't ask me how I know that. And make sure you torque that flywheel to specs!


----------



## psimonte (May 28, 2011)

Both my flywheel and starter gear are made of plastic. I am checking into the parts now.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Flywheels are cast iron - most times a plastic fan setup is bolted to it ( cheeper to use plastic) - the ring gears are aluminum riveted to the cast flywheel - older motors had the ring gear cast straight in .

Its possible some teeth were missing before - most likely on the opposite side of the motor , one or two teeth missing here and there wont affect the starting, but a whole bunch in one area is bad. 

Only reason i can think of what would cause the missing teeth is the starter jammed into the ring gear or the ring gear hit something .

Aluminum rings gears use only plastic starter gears - while some steel/cast rings use metal gears - i use plastic gears because its easier to replace a $5 starter gear then a whole flywheel.


----------

